# Liftmode Phenibut



## hack646 (Jun 11, 2011)

Anyone try this brand? How does it compare to SNS and primiforce phenibut? I usually uses SNS with good results but I'm thinking of trying something new.

http://www.amazon.com/Phenibut-Crystal-Granules-Grams-99-8/dp/B0085Z31US


----------



## Gonna Beat This (Sep 1, 2012)

honestly, it looks shady. the only 2 trustworthy brands ive heard of are SNS and Primaforce... Ive been looking for some and it looks like SNS has discontinued making their version of it... Primaforce charges too much for their capsules, so id say just go with the big tub of the Primaforce phenibut powder.


----------



## Seanthabear (Feb 10, 2011)

I wouldn't call it shady, it's I just ordered 200 grams, and it comes with a purity report , plus a $20 coupon on your next purchase if you write a review on it. It's simmilar to smart powders in my oppinon. It's good stuff, it works, and it doesne't take a whole lot, I've noticed with this and other granular phenibuts, such as smart powders. If I continue taking it for a while particularly in higher doses I start to feel nasueated and get a headache. This never happened with the fluffy powders. 

Not saying fluffy powders are good either, the Rhino whatever it is brand I last had, seemed like it had no nootropic or Euphoric effects hardly at all. All it did was kill anxiety and make me tired as hell at times.

Lift mode seems like the best value for the money, I just don't recoment taking to big of dosses of it. Personally I think smaller non-euphoric dosses are the best. 

Honestly I cannot reccomend any brand better than lift mode atm. The old smart powders was my fav, but that seems to be gone.


----------



## hack646 (Jun 11, 2011)

Seanthabear said:


> I wouldn't call it shady, it's I just ordered 200 grams, and it comes with a purity report , plus a $20 coupon on your next purchase if you write a review on it. It's simmilar to smart powders in my oppinon. It's good stuff, it works, and it doesne't take a whole lot, I've noticed with this and other granular phenibuts, such as smart powders. If I continue taking it for a while particularly in higher doses I start to feel nasueated and get a headache. This never happened with the fluffy powders.
> 
> Not saying fluffy powders are good either, the Rhino whatever it is brand I last had, seemed like it had no nootropic or Euphoric effects hardly at all. All it did was kill anxiety and make me tired as hell at times.
> 
> ...


How much do you usually dose of the stuff? Do you find it more potent than the other brands you've tried. I just ordered some the other day and Ill be getting it tomorrow, I usually take 1g of the SNS phenibut xt do you think I should start at a lower dose of this stuff?


----------



## imshywhy (Sep 14, 2010)

This is what I bought and I am extremely happy with it. Of course, I have nothing to compare it to. It comes with a 500mg spoon. I take 1-2g at a time. Sometimes I step it in 500mg portions about an hour apart if I can plan.


----------



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

if here is someone from Europe, I have additional pack of Phenibut SNS (90caps) for S.A.L.E (if you are interested about it, pls. contact me via PM).


----------



## hack646 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just wanted to follow up. Tried the liftmode phenibut today and its legit. Feels nice!


----------



## blueguy (Feb 8, 2013)

*This stuff is great*

I don't have anyone to compare it to but it works amazingly well. I took 2 grams in the morning and I was relaxed all day, all night, and half of the next day. Just be smart and limit yourself to once a week. I took it twice in a row and had a really annoying half a days anxiety. I appreciate that they were responsible enough to state the dosage and how frequently you should take it on the container. However 2 days in a row is a bad idea I think. But yeah Liftmode's product is quality.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

blueguy said:


> I don't have anyone to compare it to but it works amazingly well. I took 2 grams in the morning and I was relaxed all day, all night, and half of the next day. Just be smart and limit yourself to once a week. I took it twice in a row and had a really annoying half a days anxiety. I appreciate that they were responsible enough to state the dosage and how frequently you should take it on the container. However 2 days in a row is a bad idea I think. But yeah Liftmode's product is quality.


I don't know that price of that, but it sounds like it is cut to just over 50% purity. I am really familiar with the substance, I used to hav a little side business buying wholesale in large quantities them capping and bottling it, I had my own brand and everything, sold to the local supplement stores. Anyways I had my product lab tested and it was >99.99% pure.

Do you have any tolerance to phenibut. I haven't taken any for a long time but I still have a kilo of what I used to sell. The other day I took 2 grams and I was sick and puking for 2 days. I tried it again the other day, one gram gave me the the same effect that 2 grams of liftmode brand gave you.

I realize that it is different fir everyone depending on a number of factors,, but when I had the business a couple years ago I took a lot of phenibut, every day. Now without a tolerance, the same stuff gets me feeling warm, fuzzy and relaxed as you describe but from only one gram. So just a comparison.

I have tried all of the brands I could find and they all seem to be 30-70% phenibut, so Liftmode sounds like the normal strength you often get.

Primaforce is the weakest brand out there Probably only about 30% pure.


----------



## brewski303 (May 10, 2013)

*Liftmode review*

So I ordered some Phenylpiracetam from liftmode during the free sample promotion they were having. I hadn't really looked into phenylpiracetam before largely because it's hard to find, really expensive, and there isn't much research about it. With the promotion going on I decided id give this supplier and phenylpiracetam a try.
Shipping was quick, packaging was nice. I really appreciate when I get powders in a container instead of just bags. This was also the first time I actually got a copy of the COA and the test data. As for the product, I really like it. It kind of reminds me of when I was doing mega doses of piracetam. I would only really feel effects of piracetam at 4-5g 4x a day. When I started doing this though I would feel super motivated and mentally quick. At 200mg of phenyl I felt the same effect with perhaps a bit more focus to the quickness for almost the whole day. I did build up a tolerance for it really quickly though. It's probably just best as a once in a while kind of supplement rather than a part of a daily stack. I'll probably buy some more phenylpiracetam in the future. Liftmode seems to be one of the few places Ive been able to find it at an affordable price so Id order from them again.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

brewski303 said:


> So I ordered some Phenylpiracetam from liftmode during the free sample promotion they were having. I hadn't really looked into phenylpiracetam before largely because it's hard to find, really expensive, and there isn't much research about it. With the promotion going on I decided id give this supplier and phenylpiracetam a try.
> Shipping was quick, packaging was nice. I really appreciate when I get powders in a container instead of just bags. This was also the first time I actually got a copy of the COA and the test data. As for the product, I really like it. It kind of reminds me of when I was doing mega doses of piracetam. I would only really feel effects of piracetam at 4-5g 4x a day. When I started doing this though I would feel super motivated and mentally quick. At 200mg of phenyl I felt the same effect with perhaps a bit more focus to the quickness for almost the whole day. I did build up a tolerance for it really quickly though. It's probably just best as a once in a while kind of supplement rather than a part of a daily stack. I'll probably buy some more phenylpiracetam in the future. Liftmode seems to be one of the few places Ive been able to find it at an affordable price so Id order from them again.


teehhee


----------



## ErosLovin (Jun 13, 2013)

*Yes I have! LiftMode Rocks!*

I've found that one or two scopes of Phenibut really helps me fall asleep before if something is really worrying me like a big presentation the next day..

I've tried other brands and LiftMode is the absolutely only source I trust. Just don't use too much, too often. 2 days a week max. More just makes it work less.
otherwise, its the best!  

http://www.amazon.com/Phenibut-Crystal-Granules-Grams-99-8/dp/B0085Z31US?tag=viglink127378-20


----------



## silvm (Jun 16, 2013)

*Yes, I have*

I bought this brand about a month ago off Amazon, when it was still available there. It shipped to me very quickly and I tried it out right away. The first morning I took about 700 mg and noticed a definite feeling of euphoria and a decrease in anxiety for about 2-3 hours. When I got home from work, I felt drowsy and took a nap... I ended up sleeping for almost three hours and felt great when I woke up.
The next few times I took it I didn't notice the euphoria effect so much and actually felt a little jittery, so I started upping my dose. I notice that when I take more than 1 gram, it just makes me dizzy and feel nauseous. It also makes my head and eyes feel extremely heavy, like I want to lay down and sleep.
I'm going to experiment with taking a smaller dose before bed instead of in the morning, because I think the aftereffect is better than the immediate effect. I feel calm and relaxed yet energized the day after taking this, as long as I don't take too much.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

I just got this stuff 5 days ago and im very pissed because I think im pretty immune to it or something. The last dose I took was 2,500 mg and I didn't feel crap. When I took 1,500 I seemed to be a little more upbeat but not by a lot. Im gonna try 3,000 mgs out one time and then take a week break and try it one more time. If it doesn't work after that, than ohh well. Im glad it works well for a lot of other people, but wish it worked for me


----------



## silvm (Jun 16, 2013)

nrelax11 said:


> I just got this stuff 5 days ago and im very pissed because I think im pretty immune to it or something. The last dose I took was 2,500 mg and I didn't feel crap. When I took 1,500 I seemed to be a little more upbeat but not by a lot. Im gonna try 3,000 mgs out one time and then take a week break and try it one more time. If it doesn't work after that, than ohh well. Im glad it works well for a lot of other people, but wish it worked for me


Did you use the phenibut from Liftmode? 3 grams is a lot... be careful


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yea it is liftmode. I started off at 1000 mg though, took a day break and then went up to 1.5 grams. I bought it for a family party I was going to this past weekend and I took 2.5 grams that day, but I didn't notice much. But I know it doesn't work for everyone. I'll see if my friend might want to try it out. Although he doesn't have anxiety. Ill post how 3 grams how goes for me. Thanks for looking out. If three grams works, Ill only be using it for special occasions because I dont want to take 3 grams that often.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Well it works if that's what you're asking. The potency compared to other brands I can't tell you. But I can say that only after taking this stuff about ten times, I can't feel anything under 4 grams. My body doesn't seem to mix well with Phenibut though. The negative side effects outweigh the few benefits I get from it.


----------



## sm1010 (Jun 10, 2013)

Anyone know why Phenibut in general doesn't seem to be available on Amazon anymore?

Last time I looked a month or two ago it was. Now I look again and searching for Phenibut doesn't bring up a single Phenibut product.


----------



## palmbeach30 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Lift Mode Phenibut*

I have tried the phenibut they have on amazon..Thru liftmode ..My personal opinion is good stuff , but be careful .. try to follow instructions while using it..I have overdone it and I cant fall asleep..If you go on 1 day and off the next you should be good..if you have addictive traits and are trying to stay clean .. Be careful.. they have great customer service


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

nrelax11 said:


> I just got this stuff 5 days ago and im very pissed because I think im pretty immune to it or something. The last dose I took was 2,500 mg and I didn't feel crap.


That's still better than my personal results which involved not feeling anything except nausea. It allowed me to redecorate my hallway carpet with vomit which made me pretty damn pissed.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I took the last of mine this morning. I didn't measure exactly but it couldn't have been more than 8 grams. Probably six or seven. I feel pretty good right now though I imagine the insomnia for the next few days will be a killer. I'm kinda used to it though. I wonder if I can keep from ordering more and stay off the stuff for good...


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

creasy said:


> I took the last of mine this morning. I didn't measure exactly but it couldn't have been more than 8 grams. Probably six or seven. I feel pretty good right now though I imagine the insomnia for the next few days will be a killer. I'm kinda used to it though. I wonder if I can keep from ordering more and stay off the stuff for good...


how long have you been taking it daily? I would honestly be scared to jump off that dose and very few drug activities scare me.


----------



## justchillin4now (Jul 10, 2013)

*Liftmode*

Phenibut has really helped my SAD. Without it I have a really hard time going to work. Liftmode is a great product in my opinion. I have been taking the same amount everyday and have no tolerance issues. I take 1500 at night before bed and feel good the next day. if I am working, I usually take 500 in the a.m. as well. I never had sad as a kid and wonder why it came on at my age now? I think it was the extremely stressful event i experienced. It annoys me because I was never like this before......


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

justchillin4now said:


> Phenibut has really helped my SAD. Without it I have a really hard time going to work. Liftmode is a great product in my opinion. I have been taking the same amount everyday and have no tolerance issues. I take 1500 at night before bed and feel good the next day. if I am working, I usually take 500 in the a.m. as well. I never had sad as a kid and wonder why it came on at my age now? I think it was the extremely stressful event i experienced. It annoys me because I was never like this before......


I used phenibut daily and also ran a small business selling it as well. I highly recommend finding a bulk manufacturer to buy from. Compared to liftmode it costs about a fourth of the price and is at least twice as strong, Finding a chemical manufacturing company and buying it by the kilo. There are many such businesses which are easily found online.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

@istayhome - I started on Phen maybe a month and a half ago. I haven't taken it every day, usually two or three in a row with three or four days off. The only thing that scares me about it is potential kidney/liver damage from high dosing over a long period. I should try to keep that in mind. It's never made me throw up but I was a little queasy this morning.


----------



## SSRIManiac (Jun 14, 2014)

I question whether companies use the purest quality possible. Maybe they mix not so good quality with better quality to save money. 

I've read where people have said good Russian quality doesn't give you a hangover feeling or make you feel foggy like all the others..

Even LifeMode's brand isn't as good anymore, or maybe they've finally got another good batch, go figure.


----------

